# Hugo Chavez - The latin american Idi Amin



## José (Nov 21, 2012)

"I'm the king of Scotland."







"The devil (George Bush) came here yesterday. 
And it still smells of sulfur today."


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 21, 2012)

Why the fuck do these monsters keep rising? They hate the successful and the people that can improve the lives of their people.

Idiots.


----------



## waltky (Dec 31, 2012)

Granny say he got one foot inna grave an' the other onna banana peel...

*Chavez suffers new complications in cancer fight*
_Dec 31,`12  -- President Hugo Chavez's new complications after cancer surgery prompted his closest allies to call for Venezuelans to pray for him on Monday, presenting an increasingly bleak outlook and prompting growing speculation about whether the ailing leader has much longer to live._


> Vice President Nicolas Maduro looked weary and spoke with a solemn expression as he announced in a televised address from Havana on Sunday that Chavez now confronts "new complications" due to a respiratory infection nearly three weeks after his operation. He described Chavez's condition as delicate.  The streets of Caracas were abuzz on Monday with talk of Chavez's increasingly tough fight, while the news topped the front pages of the country's newspapers.  "He's history now," said Cesar Amaro, a street vendor selling newspapers and snacks at a kiosk in downtown Caracas. He motioned to a daily on the rack showing side-by-side photos of Maduro and National Assembly President Diosdado Cabello, and said politics will now turn to them.  Amaro said he expects a new election soon to replace Chavez. "For an illness like the one the president has, his days are numbered now," he said matter-of-factly.
> 
> In Bolivar Plaza in downtown Caracas, Chavez's supporters strummed guitars and read poetry in his honor on New Year's Eve. They sang along with a recording of the president belting out the national anthem.  About 300 people filled a Caracas church for a Mass to pray for Chavez.  "This country would be terrible without Chavez. He's the president of the poor," said Josefa Carvajal, a 75-year-old former maid who sat in the pews. "They say the president is very sick. I believe he's going to get better."  The president's aides held a Mass at the presidential palace, while government officials urged Venezuelans to keep their president in their prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## CivFan (Feb 1, 2013)

Referring to Chavez as Idi Amin is overkill and weakens legitimate criticism/opposition to Chavez.


----------



## José (Feb 18, 2013)

CivFan said:


> Referring to Chavez as Idi Amin is overkill and weakens legitimate criticism/opposition to Chavez.



I agree... last time I checked Chavez never ordered any massacre of political opponents and rival ethnic groups like Amin...

He's not a full fledged dictator either... more of an autocrat....

The purpose of comparing both quotes:

*"I'm the king of Scotland."*

*"The devil (George Bush) came here yesterday. And it still smells of sulfur today."*

was to convey the idea that both political leaders were buffoons of the highest order who didn't really believe half of what they said.

Just like Amin, Chavez made clever use of bombastic, over the top statements  to get the attention of the international media and project himself as Latin America's leader.

Soon after the UN speech Chavez gave an interview, smiling:

"*Everybody was laughing... nobody took it seriously.*"

Just a harmless buffoon as far as America is concerned... can´t even be compared to Al Quaeda, Iran, DPRK, etc...


----------



## José (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd like to see his succesor replace his clownish, comic, bombastic anti-americanism with a more serene, fair assesment of the role of the United States in the world.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 18, 2013)

CivFan said:


> Referring to Chavez as Idi Amin is overkill and weakens legitimate criticism/opposition to Chavez.



Of course it does.

Chavez is a thug and a brute.

But he not even close to being in the same league as Idi Amin.


----------

